# Traveler's Cape Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This purchase includes two patterns. The first pattern has a stockinette back. The second pattern has a cable back. Design features include a mixture of moss and stockinette stitches with cable front edges. There are several other features that can be selected by the knitter for either cape. Neck edging choices include a tie attached icord, an edging attached icord with hidden buttons (no button holes required), and an edging icord with a loop button hole and a decorative button. The bottom edge can be a moss stitch or a moss stitch and picot bind off. The cape can also be knit in smaller or larger widths or smaller or longer lengths. These features give the knitter may choices. Additional information such as materials required are available on my three pattern stores.

You may purchase directly from me with check, money order or paypal or from one of my pattern stores.

If you purchase before August 8, 2014 from my Etsy shop, you can save 10 percent on all my items with the coupon code Off10. Be sure to apply before you checkout.

$5.00
http://www.etsy.com/listing/198654139/pdf-pattern-168-travelers-cape-bed-cape?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is very pretty! Sure to be a hit!


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

That is adorable. Just bought it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very nice... love all the options you gave!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Lovely design and the options are a great idea.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful &#128158;


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice cape and very versatile. ;0)


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Grace, I love how you work such beautiful cable work into your lovely designs.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I love the way you put people's choices into your pattern. Great idea and the pattern is fantastic!!!!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lovely elegant cape. I really do appreciate all the modifications to choose from. Clever and thoughtful designing.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

You are very talented, love all of your work. The many options are wonderful and creative.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

pretty


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Lovely cape, beautiful design!


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 31, 2012)

This is so cute! It is perfect for my mom for Christmas. She is always cold and with dementia getting worse this is better than a shawl... She is less likely to lose it!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't tell from the photos if these are adult sized or child sized...
does the pattern include both?


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

You can tell by the shapely dummy. It's adult.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really lovely xx


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

Super cute! I love a cape with raglan shaping


----------

